# Increasing Hay Prices



## MHLindsay (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi I am doing a dissertation for my degree about the increase in hay prices verus the increase in horses for sale.
To help me collect me data i would love to know:
- What you are paying for a standard hay bale now
- How much you were paying for a bale of hay 2 years ago
- Area you live
- If you have noticed an increase in horses for sale in your area
Thanks!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi MHLindsay,

Thought I would help you out! In my area right now the going rate is about £5/£5.50 a bale. I am lucky enough to be paying £4 but that is due to being direct from my yard owner. The price is expected to go up to about £6/£7 as we approach winter so everybody I know is buying bulk now for the winter so they can save a bit of money while the price is as low as it can be.
2 years ago I was paying £2.50/£3 so the price has dramatically increased and also the quality is not as good as then! 
It is going to be a hard winter for hay and I think everyone is trying to prepare as best they can for the winter.
I think the price of horses has in some respects increased but to be honest I have found the horse prices are actually lower now with a lot of quality horses being sold for under £1000. I think a lot of this is due to the economic climate and people struggling with keeping their horses but also because the winter is expected to be a rough one, some people know that they really will struggle so almost as if they are preparing for the worst!
I am based in Kent.
Hope this helps!! :thumbup:


----------



## mitzymerlinmonty (Aug 19, 2010)

Melx said:


> Hi MHLindsay,
> 
> Thought I would help you out! In my area right now the going rate is about £5/£5.50 a bale. I am lucky enough to be paying £4 but that is due to being direct from my yard owner. The price is expected to go up to about £6/£7 as we approach winter so everybody I know is buying bulk now for the winter so they can save a bit of money while the price is as low as it can be.
> 2 years ago I was paying £2.50/£3 so the price has dramatically increased and also the quality is not as good as then!
> ...


Hello 
The livery yard my horse is one the woman charges £38 for a big round bale but my friends father sells the small ones for £1.50


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Bread is going up by 20% maybe something to do with the crop this year!

Sorry to go off topic


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

mitzymerlinmonty said:


> Hello
> The livery yard my horse is one the woman charges £38 for a big round bale but my friends father sells the small ones for £1.50


You are very very lucky then!! I am paying the cheapest out of everybody I know with horses and I still dont consider myself lucky at £4 a bale lol


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

My horses are kept in Staffordshire and I have to buy big bales of hay off the livery yard owner - he is currently charging £30 a bale but has said that he may put his prices up to £40 after Christmas. We arent 'allowed' to buy from anywhere else - until the livery yard owner runs out and then we are all running round like mad things trying to get more. I know of someone not far away who is selling big bales of haylage for £50 

I think horse prices are dropping - as already said the cost of keeping them is rising so much and the prospect of a bad winter is putting people off buying them. I was forced into selling 1 of mine in February '10 because I couldnt afford the price of stuff last year - and things are just getting worse.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so lucky...... I have really good quality hay and buy it direct from the farmer for £3 a bale he put it up this year 25p! Me being me I told him he was under charging but that is the way he is  Oh and he stores his hay in a large metal contained barn with concrete floor. I can only store 15 bales at a time so he also keeps me in supply all winter......... so I am very lucky :thumbup: As for horse prices they have dropped and I have also heard of owners trying to give their horses away as they can't afford to keep them any more...... very sad


----------

